# Will I lose my sky signal



## JKOJ (Oct 27, 2013)

I usually bring my sky box and card with me to our apartment in La Cala I am told that this May not be possible in a month or two. Something to do with the satellite signal, is this true and what options will I have please


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JKOJ said:


> I usually bring my sky box and card with me to our apartment in La Cala I am told that this May not be possible in a month or two. Something to do with the satellite signal, is this true and what options will I have please



:welcome:

there are new satellites being launched - but no.one yet knows exactly what the effects will be

here's one recent discussion thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/156045-cable-sat-tv.html


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

JKOJ said:


> I usually bring my sky box and card with me to our apartment in La Cala I am told that this May not be possible in a month or two. Something to do with the satellite signal, is this true and what options will I have please


No matter what you may have heard (probably from those trying to sell lower quality internet TV systems, or incorrect "bar chat"!) you will not lose ALL channels.
Many channels will still be available, including many of the Sky channels.
However, reception of the main uk channels, like BBC ITV C4s may change later this year, due to them moving to a new satellite. The new satellite reception in Spain, and required dish size, will be unknown until it is in position and actually transmitting. But then reception will depends where exactly you are (reception caries a lot in Spain), and what size dish you have, as it may be you will notice no difference in reception at all!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

A local satellite engineer here told me the other day that the latest thought is that Sky will still be available and that Sky will still be beaming the HD versions of BBC etc. If that is true, and only time will tell, then I will have to give in and buy an HD box. TV is already HD (deal in the shop when I bought it).


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

thrax said:


> A local satellite engineer here told me the other day that the latest thought is that Sky will still be available and that Sky will still be beaming the HD versions of BBC etc. If that is true, and only time will tell, then I will have to give in and buy an HD box. TV is already HD (deal in the shop when I bought it).


BBC channels are nothing to do with sky - apart from them being made available on Sky boxes.
BBC channels are not currently "beamed" by Sky, so "Sky will still be beaming the HD versions of BBC" is incorrect.
The BBC "beam" their own channels, via an uplink centre operated by Red Bee Media (I think).
BBC channels, SD or HD, will only be on a UK beam on BBC frequencies / transponders. They will not be available on "Sky frequencies / transponders".

That said, it may be that the HD frequencies may be slightly stronger and have slightly better reception than SD frequencies, in which case a Freesat HD, a SKy HD or even an "off the shelf" satellite hd box will suffice...as the boxes will all be using the same frequencies for their reception of such channels.

Sky channels may and may not be available in areas of Spain - as it depends which beams (the UK or European" their channels are transmitted from. Although the guess is that the majority of the Sky pay channel will be on the "easy to receive" European beam


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

sat said:


> BBC channels are nothing to do with sky - apart from them being made available on Sky boxes. BBC channels are not currently "beamed" by Sky, so "Sky will still be beaming the HD versions of BBC" is incorrect. The BBC "beam" their own channels, via an uplink centre operated by Red Bee Media (I think). BBC channels, SD or HD, will only be on a UK beam on BBC frequencies / transponders. They will not be available on "Sky frequencies / transponders". That said, it may be that the HD frequencies may be slightly stronger and have slightly better reception than SD frequencies, in which case a Freesat HD, a SKy HD or even an "off the shelf" satellite hd box will suffice...as the boxes will all be using the same frequencies for their reception of such channels. Sky channels may and may not be available in areas of Spain - as it depends which beams (the UK or European" their channels are transmitted from. Although the guess is that the majority of the Sky pay channel will be on the "easy to receive" European beam


Sat do you know if the irish channels (tv3, rte1,2) will be affected?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

leedsutdgem said:


> Sat do you know if the irish channels (tv3, rte1,2) will be affected?


Probably.
They, like most of the BBCs and ITVs and C4s, are on the temporary Astra 1N satellite.
Those channels on 1N are expected to move to the new satellite,2E,when it is in position.
Now the question is, will they move to the UK beam (most likely), or the European beam (possible but less likely)...?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

*Satellite channel switch over*

For those worried about when the UK TV channels will disappear, this statement is from SES, owners of the satellites: 

SES As part of SES' ongoing fleet renewal programme, will be transferring all the UK Spot Beam transponders currently operating on ASTRA 1N across to ASTRA 2E. 

This move at the 28.2/28.5ºEast orbital location will take place over several weeks beginning early February 2014. 

The transfer will have no adverse implications for viewers in the UK and Ireland as the affected channels will continue to operate on the same frequencies and will be broadcast at the same, or slightly improved power levels, across the UK and Ireland. 

TV viewers outside the UK and Ireland may see an impact and may not be able to receive channels from ASTRA 2E UK Spot Beam, which has a smaller footprint than ASTRA 1N. The new footprint on SES' replacement fleet has been designed to meet the requirements of UK and Irish broadcasters who target their channels for distribution in the UK and/or Ireland. UK and Irish broadcasters hold broadcasting rights only for the UK and/or Ireland but not for other countries.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Over twelve months ago I was told we would have just two weeks to the big switch off, but it was delayed. All through the year we were told there would be a delay. I have no doubt that something is going to happen, eventually, but they could yet change their minds on where the spot beam is going to be available. Gibraltar do not want to lose British television, so who knows what is happening behind the scenes. If it happens, then we shall find another way, though personally I really couldn't care less as I have a lot more things in my life than television.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Aron said:


> Over twelve months ago I was told we would have just two weeks to the big switch off, but it was delayed. All through the year we were told there would be a delay. I have no doubt that something is going to happen, eventually, but they could yet change their minds on where the spot beam is going to be available. Gibraltar do not want to lose British television, so who knows what is happening behind the scenes. If it happens, then we shall find another way, though personally I really couldn't care less as I have a lot more things in my life than television.


Gibraltar has cable.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Aron said:


> Over twelve months ago I was told we would have just two weeks to the big switch off, but it was delayed. All through the year we were told there would be a delay. I have no doubt that something is going to happen, eventually, but they could yet change their minds on where the spot beam is going to be available. Gibraltar do not want to lose British television, so who knows what is happening behind the scenes.


2E was initially scheduled for launch in Q1 2013.
But was delayed, and delayed, and delayed again, until September 2013.
Its been testing for a few weeks, but now speculation s to why it has taken so long to move from the test location to the uk tv locations.
One theory for the current delay is that they are waiting for another satellite to complete a relocation.

"but they could yet change their minds on where the spot beam is going to be available" - it will be where they have always wanted it - focused on the UK. That will not change. And the beams focus was set before it left the manufacturers building, and the only way they can change it now is by moving the satellites inclination and position.

"Gibraltar do not want to lose British television, so who knows what is happening behind the scenes." - the UK broadcasters have no obligation to provide their services there. Gibraltar is not part of the UK - it is an Overseas Territory - and so they, like us in Spain, are in the same boat...


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

sat said:


> 2E was initially scheduled for launch in Q1 2013.
> But was delayed, and delayed, and delayed again, until September 2013.
> Its been testing for a few weeks, but now speculation s to why it has taken so long to move from the test location to the uk tv locations.
> One theory for the current delay is that they are waiting for another satellite to complete a relocation.
> ...


Whatever the theory and whatever the outcome, it will not worry me at all, though I do know others here that can't live without their TV, many are my friends, but I am sure we will all survive.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I thought they still got it from cable ?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> I thought they still got it from cable ?


Gib may have cable, but they still need a source for that cable feed.
If they do not have broadcast agreements with the UK broadcasters, and do not use official feeds from those broadcasters which will be separate to the "public" feeds, then it will be unofficial feeds on that system - maybe like the "rebroadcast and cable" systems here.


----------



## slatts (Sep 17, 2013)

*TV Switch Off*

All any developments on the "satellite switch off"


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

slatts said:


> All any developments on the "satellite switch off"


No new developments during the last 2 weeks, and there will not be any until February...

All is as it was:

Reception of channels will depends on where you are in Spain, and what sized dish you have. (Reception varies so much around Spain)

You will not lose ALL UK satellite TV channels.

The UK TV Satellites are being replaced with new satellites - not switched off.

The changes will affect / have affected most UK TV channels-including Sky pay channels.

The next change - affecting some BBC, some ITV, some C4, some Sky channels - will be from early February 2014. Reception of these channels in some areas of Spain may change, maybe for some for the better, maybe for some for the worse. Until it happens we will not know for sure.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Technology will take over, we will all be having our TV through the Internet. I understand the situation of having faster Internet speeds, but it will come. Who knows, in a couple of years all computer dishes in Spain may be obsolete. Who would have thought just a few years ago what we would be doing now with mobile phones. I'm not technically minded in the slightest, but I can see it coming.


----------

